# Are people taking their money out of the banks?



## Shawady (1 Dec 2010)

I have noticed the past week or so that alomst every time a politician from any party is on the TV or radio, they are keen to stress that deposits are safe in irish banks. It is like they have been told to emphasise this point at every opportunity and that something is going on behind the scenes.
I know large deposits have been leaving the country but am just wondering if the genral public are also taking their money out and putting in the credit union or post office.
Is anyone on AAM worried enough to take their money from the irish banks?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (1 Dec 2010)

I've taken my money out.


----------



## sally2007 (1 Dec 2010)

Have a few friends working in the two larger banks here and they were saying that while there are some people taking out money, others are coming in to lodge it - people just seem to be spreading it around a little


----------



## Peter54 (1 Dec 2010)

Friends of mine have also taken money out.


----------



## Ruam (1 Dec 2010)

I wish I had money to take out


----------



## ziltwo (1 Dec 2010)

ruam said:


> i wish i had money to take out



+1


----------



## bpb52 (1 Dec 2010)

HSBC and Banco Santander are two of the strongest Banks in Europe/World. Both have AA ratings.

Branches in Belfast. 

You will sleep better !


----------



## pAnTs (1 Dec 2010)

what exactly can happen to deposits now that the gov have guaranteed peoples deposits??


----------



## tiger (1 Dec 2010)

I think the question has become who will guarantee the govt?


----------



## Birroc (1 Dec 2010)

bpb52 said:


> HSBC and Banco Santander are two of the strongest Banks in Europe/World. Both have AA ratings.



Santander might not be as safe as you think. Rumour is all but we shall see...


----------



## roker (2 Dec 2010)

As I said before, if they never told so many lies in the past, people would believe them now.


----------



## suemoo1 (2 Dec 2010)

Ruam said:


> I wish I had money to take out


 
+1 so do I!!!!!!!!!! must be nice.. i'll keep day dreaming!


----------



## Ruam (5 Dec 2010)

bpb52 said:


> HSBC and Banco Santander are two of the strongest Banks in Europe/World. Both have AA ratings.
> 
> Branches in Belfast.
> 
> You will sleep better !



So did Irish banks until recently!!


----------

